# Dendrobates Auratus (reticulated)



## Durango Darts (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys, first time posting! So I have a very cool lil dendrobates auratus reticulated (the finer lines) and am wondering if I could breed with the normal dendrobates auratus... The pet store I got my lil frog from has 2 others just like him, but am not sure if I should try for a pair from there (are they related?) thank you in advance for your help!


My frog Freddy Croaker:

http://i59.tinypic.com/9hqr7p.jpg

Will they be compatible? 

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/dendrobates-auratus-costa-rican-green-and-black.html


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

You should try and find another reticulated and verify that it is reticulated(though it looks like it). Reticulated are the smallest auratus as well.


----------



## Durango Darts (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi there, thanks for writing back! The local pet store where I bought him has 2 more... Both a lil bigger, possibly females? But could they be related? Or does that even matter? Thanks again


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Breeding related frogs of the same morph is not a huge deal. DO NOT breed a reticulated auratus with a regular one. Keep them separated otherwise what is the point of having regular Costa rican auratus and reticulated auratus. They would all just be called auratus. Please keep them separate. If you want unrelated animals you are going to have to bite the bullet and pay shipping which is 50$. Hope this helped a little.


----------



## Durango Darts (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, that def helps, thanks for the info... Do you know of a website that has them available now? I dont care about shipping, just as long as the lil guys make it safe Then again I might just grab one from the shop....


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/arrow-frogs-and-mantellas/
I know you can also enter the code Dart15 at checkout and get 15% more off the price.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.dartfrogconnection.com/d...-auratus/dendrobates-auratus-reticulated.html


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have never ordered from either of these places so be sure to do your research on the companies before ordering. Good luck...


----------



## Frog Fever (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats on your pair of red bastis on the way. Can't wait to see them on Tuesday!!


----------



## Durango Darts (Mar 7, 2014)

Hell yea! Thanks Frog Fever! Cant wait to see your Cayo!


----------

